# Water/Methanol kit for 2018 1.4T Cruze



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys,

I do a lot of mountain driving & I see the boost pressure will range from 5-10 PSI steady while climbing the mountain.

I see that the turbine housing seems to crack alot on the Cruze's & I am thinking running constant 10 PSI must be really be getting the turbo hot.

Was wondering if there are any water/methanol kits that any of you have installed on your Cruze & would recommend one for me?

I have used the Julio Alkycontrol https://www.alkycontrol.com/shop on my truck & it works great! Also have used the AQUAMIST Water injection systems, Methanol injection systems : Aquamist.

I just want to cool down the intake charge & EGT temps a bit not looking to spray a bunch.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AEM V2 Water/Methanol Injection Kit


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Any update if you got it and used it? I really want to get it as my next big step but am scared since I've never installed something like this, I've been using this car as a learning experience but its also my daily so I don't want to ruin it


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't seen Gen2 turbos with the cracking issue. The best thing you can do is drop down a gear and get out of higher boost levels if possible.


----------

